# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Акция для абонентов тарифного плана «Свободный Wi-Fi» продлевается

## ByFly

РУП Белтелеком информирует о продлении срока действия скидки для абонентов, подключившихся к тарифному плану Свободный Wi-Fi на условиях акции со 2 декабря 2013 года по 31 января 2014 года! Абоненты, подключившиеся в рамках указанной акции, смогут пользоваться Wi-Fiбез ограничений по времени и трафику без взимания оплаты до конца весны. Cрок действия скидки продлен до 31.05.2014!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

